# Unrest in the deep South - news



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*
Thousands left orphaned and widowed in South*
August 12, 2011

*The unrest in the deep South has orphaned 4,455 children and |widowed up to 2,295 women over the past eight years, statistics compiled since 2004 show.*

Pattani has seen the highest number of orphaned children - 1,691; followed by Narathiwat with 1,586 and Yala with 1,027. The unrest in Songkhla has been responsible for 150 orphans.

During the ongoing unrest, deadly attacks have taken place on almost a daily basis.

more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Southern teachers fed up with insecurity*

*Fed up with insecurity*
Southern teachers, sick of politicians' promises on the insurgency, now want action

15/08/2011 

*'If I stacked up all government blueprints for ways to end the problems in the South, they would reach to my roof," said Boonsom Tongsriprai, a teacher leader in the far South.*









Tank escorts needed
_An artist satirises the southern unrest, in which monks are among targets of militants, by making a special nang talung shadow puppet. The work is among contemporary art from the insurgency-plagued provinces in the far South, on show at the Bangkok Art and Culture Centre.
_​
*The chairman of the Confederation of Teachers in the southern border provinces says successive governments have failed to tackle the insurgent violence in Narathiwat, Pattani and Yala.
*
He is angry after watching one teacher after another falling victim to the bullets of gunmen since the insurgency returned in 2004. Since then, 144 teachers have been killed and 136 injured.

They are still targets, as insurgents regard teachers as a hostile group representing Bangkok-based interests, attempting to exercise authority over the Muslim-dominated provinces.

The latest victim was Somboon Jongdoem, 57, assistant director of Kongthapbok Utis School, in Nong Chik district, Pattani. He was shot and wounded on Tuesday by a gunman on a motorcycle.

A week before, Noppadon Sasimonthon was killed in a drive-by shooting while leaving his home for Tanyongluloh School in Muang district of the same province.

What the confederation wants is simple: better protection for its members.

more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Many in South suffer from stress disorder*
September 8, 2011

*Since 2004, the unrest in the three southernmost provinces and Songkhla's four districts has affected 20,689 people, while this year alone 13 per cent of the victims have been found suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), a senior official said yesterday.*

Deputy Public Health Minister Torpong Chaiyasarn told a seminar in Pattani yesterday that over the past seven years, 4,771 people have been killed, 87 per cent of them civilians, and 8,512 people injured. A total of 2,295 women have been widowed and 5,111 children orphaned, he said, adding that the government had set up teams to provide counselling.

read more


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

A truly bizarre set of posts - why did you decide to post these now? THe "unrest" has been going on for years now.


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

No more or less than an armed camp the deep south
I mixed with a few Thais at a wedding from there recently close to Bangkok,nice guys too,well educated,but kept their jackets on throughout,came to say goodbye later,hugs and handshakes for the return,gees they were "tooled" up for WW3, 45s and 38s galore.
The north east coast of Malaysia is a daunting place too,finishing a journey on the jungle line and it sure felt like a hostile reception committee was awaiting.


----------

